# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Astma/bronchitis

## Soes

Zoek vrijwilligers met astma/bronchitis die bereid zijn door mij gemasseerd te worden of mijn product willen gebruiken in combinatie met mijn massage. Heb een helende massage-olie.
Vriendelijke groet
Soes Sagoenie
[email protected]

----------


## plientje9

hoi 

zoek je nog steeds mensen?
en wat zijn de voorwaarden
ik heb lichte vorm van astma en inspanningsastma

----------


## sietske763

> Zoek vrijwilligers met astma/bronchitis die bereid zijn door mij gemasseerd te worden of mijn product willen gebruiken in combinatie met mijn massage. Heb een helende massage-olie.
> Vriendelijke groet
> Soes Sagoenie
> [email protected]


er is een topic gestart voor reclame enz........

----------

